# Premier Feeders



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey everyone, looking for your opinions ;-)

So I built the Premier Double Sided Feeder for Large Goats and Rams  (the first one in the link) and just love it (though beware, kids will get there head stuck...I missed that part when I ordered the panels), but I keep it inside.

Now I'm looking at building a couple of the same thing or a single sided one, to keep outside so I can pitch hay in from round bales (was able to score some nice ones). But I'm a bit worried on how long they would last out in the elements, even with green treated lumber (I assume, this is what one would use).

Does anyone else use something similar, or wood I guess, outside and how well it's holding up.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have the answer to your question - but have a question about the Premier style feeder! I have had these on my radar to include inside our new barn for a while but I was planning to use them as hay racks only, not for feeding grains/concentrates. Do you find the tray works well for catching the hay that would normally end up on the floor or not really? I definitely want to include some type of tray on our built in hay racks, but I'm just not sure if this is the best style to choose.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So far from what I've seen, it catches all the leaves but they still drop some stems because they have to pull everything out. But it seems like they still eat a lot more of the stems than they would otherwise. Other than that I really like it, it turned out to be a few sturdy heavy duty feeder for the cost. Plus it was a fun little project to do. 

Another thing I've noticed though, is it's not entirely kid friendly. They loooovveee to lay in the trough part and munch in bed, at night they all pile into it. Not entirely the worst, since everything that is in the trough was gobbled up (I throw slices into mine from my loft, so a lot of the leaves fall off into the tray and all hell breaks loose when the does race to eat those up.). Since I have the larger squares, I have had a few get their heads stuck (though they are pretty easy to get out)... it always seems to be the same one...the only kid this year that doesn't have horns...go figure. One perk I like though is that nothing can get under it, the "large ram and goat" styled one I did...this includes kids and sneaky chickens (who concede to sometimes just hide an egg in the trough)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about building it out of PVC?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah yes, I was worried about kids sleeping in any style tray I choose! It defeats the purpose of keeping the dropped hay up off the ground where the herd will still deem it edible if the kids sleep and poop in it!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> What about building it out of PVC?


Did you have any pics of what you had in mind? Is it the 10" cut in half style or ? I'm a bit slow on visualizing things this morning :hammer:


SalteyLove said:


> Ah yes, I was worried about kids sleeping in any style tray I choose! It defeats the purpose of keeping the dropped hay up off the ground where the herd will still deem it edible if the kids sleep and poop in it!


 Interestingly enough, :thinking: I don't recall much, if any poop in the trough part. I'll have to inspect closer.... but I think the does push it out if there was any.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really sure since I have never made one. You would have to do the box with wood but everything else could be different size pvc. I had a milkstand that was made from pvc and the platform they stood on was wood. Unfortunately I no longer have any pictures.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Those are pretty awesome looking feeders! I am building something with a similar concept (panel to hold the hay) for my buck pen.

Just to add my two cents on making it last longer outside...

Use bolts, instead of nails or screws where possible for the frame. Especially at corners and stress points. The bolts, washers and nuts cost more and take more time initially, but, over the life of the feeder, I think it'll be worth it. 

I would also paint everything! If your goats eat at it, maybe go with a water based stain? I seem to remember that is better than oil based for animals, but you might want to look that up somewhere first! (My goats aren't big paint/wood eaters so normal outdoor paint works for me)

Instead of the barbed staples, maybe look at different brackets or plates that you could screw in to hold the panel. My experience is that the staples will work their way out if they are jostled enough. (as I imagine they will be in a feeder)

Also, did you order the panels from Premier? I am using a "horse" panel...Kind of like the 16' hog panel or cattle panel, but the holes are 2" x 4". I also think there are "goat" panels with 4" x 4" holes. Not sure if it would be cheaper to look into those? Downside, is you would have to cut the 16' panel to the right size, and if you don't have the right tools, it can be a huge pain it the rear.

That's all I can think of for now! Good luck!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I had ordered the premier panels, I ordered enough to do 2 double sided or 3 one sided feeders...there was some kind of deal with shipping, cant recall exactly what it was, but it was worth it to get enough to make some more at the same time. That's a great idea with the bolts, I used 1/4 x ? for all the gates and that I made for in the barn and they're working great, even with all the standing on them the goats like to do.

Wonder if like a deck stain would do the trick? That's what I had done for a trough and it still has stain on it (though it could use a touch up) three years later. The below picture shows the gates and grain trough i'm referencing, dong have any others of the trough (ignore the panel in the middle, that was just temporary haha. )









I now keep the hay feeder where that trough is, so it's nice and easy to just toss slices down into it.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll have to try and get a picture of the hay feeder I made, I know I made a few changes on it....just cant remember quite what I did. I know for sure that instead of using plywood on the sides, I used 1 x 6...same stuff I made the fences in the barn out of, and spaced them about an 1" apart.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Went ahead and started making that feeder, this is how far I've got yesterday.
































With some modifications....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

good job


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks good!





PippasCubby said:


> Very nice!





janeen128 said:


> good job


Thanks! :cake:

Didn't get the chance to finish it today, but hoping to get that one finished and one more done tomorrow. Then I can replace a whole 16' panel in my fence, instead of having to cut one in half or something.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I made the 2 sided feeder on premier one...I have the birthing stall on the backside so I feed the grain from that side into the trough, and dump in the flakes of hay. I made an entry for babies under the feeder so they can get to the stall and eat.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay this might be too fussy of a question - but when you feed concentrates/grain in the tray, is there a bunch of loose hay sitting in there? And do the goats just pick around it? I'm still thinking of using these feeders for their hay catching ability but was planning to have grains trough separate.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, there is hay in it, but they don't seem to mind


----------

